# Level 1 Maintenance



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone every hear or work for Level 1 maintenance out of Mass? I just got a call from them to plow an account they have in PA. Any info would be great.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i don't know anything about them but you have a list of nice equipment...good luck!


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got a circuit city account from them this past weekend. From what I see in the agreement everything seems to be on the up and up, But don't know for sure. I guess I will find out when I send a bill. Especially since Circuit City just went bankrupt on Monday. They contacted me from the Boston area and I'm from Golden Colorado. Pricing was pretty good if they pay, i'll make about 600 for an hour of work. Any life is good when you live two blocks away from Coors Brewery. I get free beer every day. Good Luck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I got a call for a circuit city 2 days ago from them. typed there name in at google and changed my mind. Seems like they take a really long time to pay or don't pay at all


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

This call was for the circuit city in our area too. I asked about Circuit city filing for chapter 11 and he said that would have no bearing on them. I have a hard time believing that considering they need their tenants to pay them in order for them to pay me, if you get my drift. Thanks for the responses, anymore would be appreciated, especially anyone that has already worked for them.

Chris


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if you are plowing a CC that is staying open, I would be less worried about the chap. 11 then this co. paying you. They "need" your service as part of daily operations, and must pay you (mang. co) by bankrupcty law within 30 days.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

i just signed up with them to plow an office max in my area we will see what happens i read their contract and they pay net 45 and alot of paper


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

f550 hi am keven I live on south side of allentown. me and my freind have been get 2-3 calls a day from level1main. they fax over contract I think they are too low on salt and low and not be a little bit it looks like 4 hours with 1 truck 2 hours with hand and poss 3-4 tons of salt and 4 bags of sidewalk safe salt i called level 1main and ask if they had a clue on the lots size. also that salt is going up and up!!!! I like too make money too!!!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Do u hav a web site or a phone number for level 1


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't this another US Maintenance type company? All they are doing is collecting accounts and subbing them out.......correct me if I am wrong????


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

i doen't know but when i call the manager he didn't know much about snow, salt prices and the lot!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I'll stay clear...I googled complaints for this company. JMO


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I googled too, only found really one complaint. For a company that size its really not a big deal, your always going to find some contractor not happy.

AA+ Landscaping, 
Yeah, this guy doesn't sound like he knows too much about this lot or snow for that matter. Their pricing is way to low for 110,000sf lot and their breakdown sucks 2-7, 7-13, 13-18, 18+, no way. There is a big difference pushing 7 and 13, ect., yet their price is maybe good for up to 8 in there breakdown. I also don't like when they tell you what they are going to pay. We'll see, I figured this is probably what a no name was charging them in the past. He probably didn't do a good job or they just want to see if another sucker will take it. Too low for me. The salting price is joke too.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

ford550;636527 said:


> Yeah I googled too, only found really one complaint. For a company that size its really not a big deal, your always going to find some contractor not happy.
> We'll see, I figured this is probably what a no name was charging them in the past. He probably didn't do a good job or they just want to see if another sucker will take it. Too low for me. The salting price is joke too.


Theres no "No Name" involved at all. They price the work well below market/industry standards to get the work sold period. They claim to the client they make there money on bulk, that doesnt work on labor though, as your costs per hour dont go down ( they actually go up) the more hours you put in.

They find some poor sap to plow and salt for next to nothing, take on all the liability, then screw them with no payment.
This is nothing NEW in this industry. National Management Companys dont pay there contractors, thats how they make there money.
If ANY Management Company does not use your price, with there markup added to provide to a client, forget about working for them.

How many threads just on this site alone are there about NO PAY from National outfits ?
Now how many are there about GOOD things from National Companys ? Notice a pattern ?

WAKE UP, you will get screwed.


----------



## greenrob98 (Nov 26, 2008)

This is my 2nd year for snow plowing with Level 1 maintenance and have not had any problems. It took awhile to get my head around being paid 45 days out but once you get on a schedlule then its ok. Check the thread "National property maintenane firm" 2 down from this one for more discussion around Level 1 Maintenance.


----------



## fknippenberg (Nov 21, 2007)

We've been plowing for Level 1 at a couple of Mobil Stations for 2 years no problems with them other than a little slow to pay - but all in all its a good relationship.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

How late have they been in paying you? This is my first year plowing for them and they are almost 15 days late on the 45 day pay period. Is this normal for them? I'm beginning to wonder what the hell is going on. I have spent lots of $ servicing for them and my bills don't get paid on hopes and dreams.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

Mail man just came and I got the money. F%#@ ya.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone have any updates on this company? Still working for them? No issues besides slow pay? Thanks!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a call from them at midnight last Thursday. They wanted me to cover a Blockbuster three towns away. Of coarse they pay crap and expect the world just like the rest of them. I talked to some local guys and the feedback I got was there is more paperwork and approval phone calls then there is work. I'm staying clear. I have the contract, email address, and a phone number for them if anyone is interested.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

...........................................................


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I plowed some Circuit Cities for them last year. They pay slower than molasses. It would take them almost 90 days to pay and that was after me threatening to turn their bill into collections. Stay clear.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bsuds;834632 said:


> I plowed some Circuit Cities for them last year. They pay slower than molasses. It would take them almost 90 days to pay and that was after me threatening to turn their bill into collections. Stay clear.


They have Net 90 day in there contract for Blockbuster! 90 DAY NET....WTF.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I did 4 blockbuster stores for them two years ago. They paid in around 90days or so. They paid really well because the strip mall owner also paid us to plow the strip mall the stores where in. They had the stores double booked for plowing, and level 1 didn't care, they said bill them, so I did.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

My contract last year was net 60 days. And they never paid once on time. And they don't pay you according to the service date, they go by when they put it into their A.P. system. 90 days, what a joke. You will not see one red sent for 120 days and will spend most of your time trying to collect from them. Too much hassle for some Blockbusters. I would find some better work if I was you. It is still only October.


----------



## Daleys (Dec 14, 2006)

i did 2 gas stations for them last year and still have never been paid


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

My experience is basically what has been stated. They tried to get me to service 3 Mobile two years ago. I bid and they told me my rates where triple what they were willing to pay. Well they found someone to take it on but the sites were serviced once a month or less and litter was never picked up, oh well. Fast forward to this past August I get a call from them again asking if I'm interested in servicing the three sites onetime for $75 ea. That is basically what i quoted them per site the first time. Called 'em back and reminded them of exactly that and haven't heard anything since. I will say this though they at least answer their phones and return phone calls.
There is another Mass company Equity Industrial Partners, Stay Away. The bid they asked us to do was a Distribution Center the company wanted to see if it would be cheaper to outsource the maintenance. They don't answer their phones and never return calls or emails.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ryan,

How did they get your name?


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

chaos270;835918 said:


> My experience is basically what has been stated. They tried to get me to service 3 Mobile two years ago. I bid and they told me my rates where triple what they were willing to pay. Well they found someone to take it on but the sites were serviced once a month or less and litter was never picked up, oh well. Fast forward to this past August I get a call from them again asking if I'm interested in servicing the three sites one time for $75 ea. That is basically what i quoted them per site the first time. Called 'em back and reminded them of exactly that and haven't heard anything since. I will say this though they at least answer their phones and return phone calls.
> There is another Mass company Equity Industrial Partners, Stay Away. The bid they asked us to do was a Distribution Center the company wanted to see if it would be cheaper to outsource the maintenance. They don't answer their phones and never return calls or emails.


Didn't quite write this the way I meant to. The total $225 was closer to what I had quoted per site per visit than their new rate of $75. Plus it would have taken a lot longer to straighten the sites out since they had not been serviced in more than a month


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have not worked for them, but did receive a proposal for a local Blockbuster this week. Read this carefully people! Per event price was $140 for 2-7" snow. I thought, "Okay, a bit low on the 7" side, but we get more 2-4" anyhow." After further reading, I realized (there was an asterick that caught my eye) a snow event is 24 hr period. There was a 2" automatic trigger. So potentially, you could plow at the 2" trigger 3 times and it is considered a single event. $140 cut in three visits is under $50/plow to include walks. Thanks, buh-bye. 

For anyone starting out, please read this. 

Watch your backs fellas. I am not bad mouthing the above mentioned company as I have never worked with them. However, reading the fine print and taking it literally is what you need to do. 

Keep an eye on "indemnification" clauses. If there is one in a contract, have your attorney read over it. 

There are many loopholes for these national maintenance companies to short change the contractor ("service provider"). These same loop holes are the ones forwarding all liability upon the contractor. Whether it is the contractor's fault or not.

Their best intentions are their own pockets. Your best intentions need to be your own pocket. Be willing to walk away prior to losing money. This will help you in the end. 

With this said, I do believe there are SOME national companies that COULD be legit. While I have a bad taste in my mouth from previous maintenance companies, I am actually going to attempt to work with 2 different ones this year I have never worked for previously. I know the risks. I know my cash flow. I can handle getting stuck for 90 days (although they assure me up front this won't happen with them?). The accounts are not massive, but working for free is the ultimate chance I am taking. Actually losing money is due to the fact if I perform services I will have to spend money. 

Just watch your backs and don't be afraid to counter offer. The one company I countered and he brought his prices up $8k for an annual contract. They do have wiggle room.

Don't be afraid to ask them to change wording in contracts. This is especially in regards to the "indemnify" clause. It is nearly November. If they don't have contractors in place at this time of the year, they will negotiate. They have the contracts, they need to hold up their end of the bargain for the ultimate customer paying the bill.

Read. Read it again. Walk away. Come back and read it again. Let your attorney read it. Re-read it. Sign or walk away. Best of luck!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> There was a 2" automatic trigger. So potentially, you could plow at the 2" trigger 3 times


There is always that potential on any job.

I just got their Blockbuster bids as well. 2" trigger plus every 3" after that. Do the math. How many times have you had a 2" trigger, 3 separate times during a 24 hour period? Here, maybe once every 5 years. Its worth the risk. If you get more 2"-4" overnight type storms (which is our average here) anyway and only go out once, for the 20-30 min (one truck) it will take to clear their very small (18-20K sf) lots, that's $280+ per hour. Are you saying that that is not good? Come on, no one is getting anything close to that on a per hour basis for one truck. Even if you have to go out twice it's $140+ per hour. In the end it all averages out.



> These same loop holes are the ones forwarding all liability upon the contractor.


Is this your first time in the commercial side. You should see the crap that is in most of my COI's. They want everyone in the town indemnified and their borther, sisters, uncles, cousins, yada yada yada. Again, this is just the commercial work when are dealing with these big companies, whether Lowes, Walmart, Mobile etc, etc.

Sometimes I think you guys just like to complain about any management companies just because.

Their terms on my stuff from them is Net 45. I might not see it for 90, but so be it. I have regular accounts owner to owner that are supposed to be 30 days and sometimes they are 60. But they always pay, so no big deal. I can wait for my money. This is the commercial world people, deal with it, get out or just don't do it.

Sorry guys for the tangent. It must be too early


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

F550- I agree with what you are saying. There are a lot of guys on here that have not yet been educated firsthand to the Nationals. I was trying to put out some general info just to keep someone starting out from getting burned. My apologies if you took my post wrong. I guess maybe i should have started a new post, but it would have also been taken on a tangent. I guess I will not worry about anyone but myself. However, if it weren't for some more seasoned people giving me pointers when i started I might have been burnt more times than I was. Maybe it was just too early for you.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry if I took your post the wrong way. I agree, some of these guys need to be forewarned about how these nationals work. It just seemed like you were coming down hard about it all. These guys have to realize most commercial work is not alll peaches and cream. It's all good..........


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*Level 1 Maintenance & mccaffrey properties stay away!*

These 2 companies make you take before and after pic's then look to screw you with the pictures.They have more excuses than work.If you do get paid it is very very slow..

They both screwed me

Beware


----------



## ESEnterprises (Oct 16, 2008)

I was considering one Blockbuster, we plow across the street anyway and it was a very easy lot with minimal sidewalks, I didn't care for the 2"-7" but I averaged it out and thought it would be profitable, the lot wouldn't need much salt so the $90.00 per application was good. 

When I got the contract the $140 for the 2"-7" also included the first salting! I called to confirm and they said for $140.00 it could be three plows and one salting. I really couldn't believe it. That wouldn't even pay for labor, gas and materials.

My point is the initial paperwork is just a little different then the contract paperwork, read carefully. I said "no thanks".


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

ESEnterprises;862080 said:


> I was considering one Blockbuster, we plow across the street anyway and it was a very easy lot with minimal sidewalks, I didn't care for the 2"-7" but I averaged it out and thought it would be profitable, the lot wouldn't need much salt so the $90.00 per application was good.
> 
> When I got the contract the $140 for the 2"-7" also included the first salting! I called to confirm and they said for $140.00 it could be three plows and one salting. I really couldn't believe it. That wouldn't even pay for labor, gas and materials.
> 
> My point is the initial paperwork is just a little different then the contract paperwork, read carefully. I said "no thanks".


I got the same B.S. from them over here in Ohio for a Dollar General store..$140.00 per Event!!! I went round and round with them to raise the price and they refused so I said thanks for the call, good luck....well the lady e-mails my company e-mail a day later and says "can we keep all your company info on record in case the people we hired don't come through?"....haha nat'l maintenance companies are a joke! they don't even know who they are hiring!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

MahonLawnCare;862188 said:


> I got the same B.S. from them over here in Ohio for a Dollar General store..$140.00 per Event!!! I went round and round with them to raise the price and they refused so I said thanks for the call, good luck....well the lady e-mails my company e-mail a day later and says "can we keep all your company info on record in case the people we hired don't come through?"....haha nat'l maintenance companies are a joke! they don't even know who they are hiring!


They called me about the DG in ohio also. the two by me are small and manageable but they were just trying to get the ones not covered yet and they were down south. I believe clap picked up 3 of them.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm betting he (clapper) picked up the ones by me because we are right by each other....i hope it works out for him...to much legal hoopla and b.s. for me..


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How about I just let you guys know my pass words and you can just log in to my system and look over all my accounts and office stuff LOL...


There is a contract sitting on my desk for the three sites.... as far as anything else I cant say in the open site.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't want your accounts brother...i have plenty to keep me occupied....besides i let the "big boys" handle those nat'l maintenance companies...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ROFLMAO, Im just messin with you man!

Aaron & I talk about our accounts to each other all the time...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

wesportxysporti wasn't mad brother.....louisville is better than minerva...we all know that


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

MahonLawnCare;863670 said:


> wesportxysporti wasn't mad brother.....louisville is better than minerva...we all know that


Maybe now days, bot when we had a good football team LOL


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah but you guys dominated us in basketball...greg kennedy, dirk hollar they were unstoppable..i believe kennedy dunked over me at minerva back in 02


----------



## cmreese232 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Beware of Level 1 Maintenance in Dedham, MA*

Beware of taking any business from Level 1 Maintenance in Dedham, MA. They will call you requesting your business. They do not pay and they continue to send you rejection letters for work you have completed. This will allow them another 45 days to stall payment. Today is Sept 4, 2010 and we have not been paid for services performed back in March, 2010-July, 2010. We broke our contract in July due to so many rejections, refusal to pay for services they requested, and lack of payment. They will not respond back for months and will not return phone calls. Please beware! Landscaper in Norfolk, VA that did work for 7-11's


----------



## DES MOINES (Sep 24, 2010)

Level 1 does NOT pay there bills. 



Do not do work for them, there 45 day pay time is BS.
I am waiting for payment from 8 months ago. 
No one will return calls or emails.

Good Luck with this company!


----------



## cmreese232 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Level 1 Maintenance-No pay*

Hi,
Sorry to hear you are a victim of Level 1, as well. We are still patiently waiting for our payments from March, 2010 and it is now Sept 27th, 2010 and Level 1 have made no attempt to make payment. It looks like we will be filing a mechanic's lien against the company. I have been in contact with someone that was not paid for their services either, and he gave me the name of the CEO of the company. His name is Robert Casto. They had to file a mechanics lien against the company. Here is the link that he gave me regarding corporate Level 1. http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...ReadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed=&FEIN=260385283
I am beginning to think that the media needs to be made aware of this company and it's business tactics. They have been not paying people since 2008. It should be a nationwide news story as it looks like there are victims of this company all over the USA. If you google Level 1 complaints you will see others have also been taken for non payment. That is only the ones who have made complaints as I am sure there are other companies out there that have not even made a complaint. Best wishes in getting the money owed to you.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Never had a problem getting paid by them. It took 45 days to get paid, but they sent me every single dime they owed me. I am stickler for paperwork and i just made sure before anything was sent in to them it was perfect. Just made sure I followed their protocal. 1) call in when arriving on site, 2) call in when leaving site. With a bluetooth in your ear how long does that take driving to your next job 3) leave work order for manager in mailbox ( I took there master copy and filled it out completely with the store info on them except time and date of service, so all I had to do was fill in 3 spots). Pick up workorder later in day when going to do cleanup or salting. 4) Send invoice in the way they wanted ( I took there master copy and saved it to excel and just filled it in) 10 minutes extra looking over your invoicing and numbers before mailing = no problems. They called me once about a store I did for them that I usually did not do, but we got it figured out with a simple fax to them and they processed it that day. I had a good contact there as well so I believe that helps when dealing with nationals. But I have heard horror stories also, but I guess that is why I follow the contract word for word in order to not become one of them. Good Luck with the issue.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I got paid in full from Level 1...they did lie and say they mailed payment months ago and then it showed up weeks later but I still got paid...I was meticulous about my paperwork though, if you mess up one thing they will hammer you so you've got to be careful..all in all it was ok kind of a PITA but I got paid pretty darn well for doing Dollar Generals


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Must be only Ohio Guys get paid, and I called them about this upcoming winter Adam and my contact is going to get back to me in about a week once they get their contracts in.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We work for them in NH. We do landscaping for them and so far we have been getting paid around 50-55 days. The key is making sure you have complete work tickets and that they match your invoices and the check in times and dates. Don't get me wrong they suck and we just gave our notice. But we have a few tricks up our sleeves to insure we get paid. I do not recommend that any one plows snow for them. Good luck.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I did 4 blockbusters for them a couple years ago and then cut them off mid winter for non payment then they said they weren't going to pay me at all. I did get a check about a month later for payment in full. PITA to work for, never again.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, since I started this thread last year, this was my experience.....Last snow season '09-'10 we took care of 3 blockbusters. All paperwork was always filled out properly, signed, called in and out, etc. They took about 90 days on payments until the end when they got into me for about $6,000. Then the payments stopped coming, but by this time the season was over. Made many phone calls to accounting dept and was told that payment was made. Well a couple weeks would go by and I got nothing in the mail (fyi, I am in PA, it only takes 2 days for mail to come from MA). Anyway, repeated calls (and they did call me back I will give them that), I told them I want an email (so it's in writing) listing out the payment schedule for the remaining balance. With in a day I received that email and all payments were made by July  I got paid, just need to be persistent. I never got mad, never yelled and never threatened. It was never a paperwork issue, they just didn't pay. Basically what they are doing is not charging enough to there clients, and the money that does come in barely covers their bills, so in the end the vendor is left hanging. This is what is happening with these nationals, they are so low, they can't even pay their overhead and payroll (which is what gets paid first), then there is nothing left for the vendor. It's just poor business. With all of that, I will not be working for them again because the pay isn't worth the headache.


----------



## optimax (Sep 22, 2010)

*level 1*

We tried working for them last summer and could not deal with them. We did not have trouble getting paid, but they called every 10 minutes asking about their properties that we were to service once every other week. When we gave an update to one of their reps, another would call a short time later asking the same questions. Good luck


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

@ aaron....I talked to level one last week and they said they didn't have any dollar generals yet and they'd call me when they found out what they got...ill let you know if I find anything out sooner


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We got a call from these guys, wanting us to look at a bunch of Blockbuster locations and some closed down Exxn/Mobil stations. I told the girl Bergen county only as we won't travle for this kind of work, she sent me the list, not a single one in Bergen county. I seriously have to wonder about a company that doesn't know/care what county their work is in..............Think we'll pass especially after reading the mixed reviews here.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

forestfireguy;1080440 said:


> We got a call from these guys, wanting us to look at a bunch of Blockbuster locations and some closed down Exxn/Mobil stations. I told the girl Bergen county only as we won't travle for this kind of work, she sent me the list, not a single one in Bergen county. I seriously have to wonder about a company that doesn't know/care what county their work is in..............Think we'll pass especially after reading the mixed reviews here.


x2, they have the 7-11 i believe, and had phoned about lawn maintenance for 6 of the 7-11 stores, only one problem, all 6 stores have no lawn!!! WTF


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1080493 said:


> x2, they have the 7-11 i believe, and had phoned about lawn maintenance for 6 of the 7-11 stores, only one problem, all 6 stores have no lawn!!! WTF


Charge them seasonally!.....LOL :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We do 12 sites for them. 6 mobils and 6 walgreens. 2 of the mobils don't have grass. We get the same rate for all the stores. So if one with grass takes 45 min then one with out only takes 10-15 min. All we do is pick up trash and pull weeds. They are a pain in the ass to deal with but the work is tit.


----------



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

Just FYI, Level 1 is a sub contractor for FM Facility Maintenance out of Hartford CT. they are the holder of 7-11, Block buster, goodyear, office max, and others.... so realize that by working for level 1 you are already 3 down on the food chain.... how much money is FM and Level 1 keeping


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Rich Arlington;1080940 said:


> Just FYI, Level 1 is a sub contractor for FM Facility Maintenance out of Hartford CT. they are the holder of 7-11, Block buster, goodyear, office max, and others.... so realize that by working for level 1 you are already 3 down on the food chain.... how much money is FM and Level 1 keeping


there prices weren't that bad they are just very unethical. most of the blockbusters that I did for them here went out of business.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I am aware of them being third down on the totem pole. Its not a good feeling. but some times you have to try new things. We decided to work for them before I heard all the stories. Then one day in the spring when doing cleanups a contractor stopped at the job site. He went on and on about level 1 owing him money for plowing and not paying for 90 days. So we have been fortunate to get paid for our landscape maintenance. But we ran in to some other issues with them and have terminated our contract this week. So beware when dealing with them for plowing.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Just wanted let every one that Level 1 just lost the Exxon/Mobil account in New England. Mobil has sold all the gas stations in New England and the new company terminated Level 1. Just got the phone call.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Just for chuckles , Go to the Mass. Sec. of State web site for the owners Home Address and Google it , I think you will see where all the money is . 
I don't want to post the link .
Bob


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Post the link. I can't find it.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

We plowed a few like dollar general, and salted... And still havent got payed, that was last year, they owe us over $5,000...


----------



## cmreese232 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Level 1 does not pay*

Level 1 doesn't pay for landscaping either. We have not received payment for work completed in March, 2010. We finally let our contract go with them and now Level 1 no longer has the 7-11 contract in Norfolk, Virginia. That expired shortly after we dropped our contract (for lack of payment and constant rejection notices of them not paying for services they requested). We are looking into a mechanic's lien on the company. Best wishes everyone but beware of this company as they do not pay!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear they have not paid you guys. I guess I will let every one know how we have had to deal with them. If you have there banking info you can take it to the court house with your unpaid invoices. You can file an expartie judgment and freeze there bank account for what you are owed. It works good as a tool to get paid. It is very legal and will get you paid. We also check with there bank the other day to see if $2,000 would clear. It would, but they had under $15,000. So if you threaten them with this they will pay. Good luck


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

JpLawn;1083407 said:


> Post the link. I can't find it.


 This is one of the skill's You get having Both Knees operated on and nothing to do while laying in Bed but learn how to Google for mindless junk on the WWW .
It looks like those of You here won't be the first to sue them . If You do come to Mass. , one of the States Free Mass. Law Libraries is just down the street . http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/level-1-maintenance-inc-c202531.html
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...ReadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed=&FEIN=260385283

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&b...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ8gEwAA

If You want to check out the cars in the drive ?try Google Earth
Bob


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

I service 6 Blockbusters here in Hampton Roads and they're about 10 days late on payment. I've been assured payment is en route. They owe me a couple thousand... This was my first encounter with commercials. I hope they won't be the ones to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## cmreese232 (Sep 4, 2010)

*SLOW Payment/NO Payment*

Regarding the 7-11 contracts with Level 1 in Hampton Rds area. We have received almost all payments minus about $250.00 owing from March 2010. They still owe us but at least it is a small amount. You need to keep on them or they won't pay, plus they take a large amount of money out of whatever they owe, not sure if this is a service charge. If you need your money fast, do not expect it from them.

We work with another company here that has Target, Bank of America, etc for contracts and they are excellent to work with. 45 days to wait for payment, but at least they are up front, no hassle payment, good communication, and they take a 4% fee out, but at least you don't have to wait a year or more for a measly $250.00. If you want my personal opinion. Don't do business with Level 1, they will force you out of business if you are relying on them for your bread and butter.

~Cindy~


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

After signing a contract and submitting payment you'll get a rejection notice stating that they haven't received a signed page....then its always some different page that wasn't received....lots of BS....still haven't been paid....gonna cut our losses.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

So, after calling Level 1 to inquire about their non-payment, they told me someone stole a large sum of money from the company and they can't pay all their vendors. After reading devious posts in this thread I think it's time to discontinue them. They owe me $2k.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am out of Louisville Ky I have worked for them they handle all the property services for all the Outback 's across the country. 
There is a lot of calling and paperwork. You have to have manager sign for when you are done. You have to call when you arrive on the property and when you leave.. And keep track of what times where when you were there. 

They do pay within a timely manor. I didnt have much complaint but im small time I do it on the side but looking to get more business.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

You actually got paid? Are you still getting paid? Because I'm not.. There are six blockbusters in Hampton Roads with two feet tall grass because they can't get it right.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

No I only did a one time service agreement. But would not service anymore for them.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

They just told me someone stole a lot of money from the company.. Hmm...


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I didn't know usm had access to their accounts?!?!?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I highly doubt that has happened. They are known for not paying and will do anything not to pay. Go to the court house and file papers. Don't waste your time calling them. Take legal action. That's the only way to get them to pay. Good luck


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

We cut a very small property for them. Took over 90 days to pay $70, when they said net payment was 45 days


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Stinson Landscp;1290643 said:


> We cut a very small property for them. Took over 90 days to pay $70, when they said net payment was 45 days


Yep, same here. Did one place one time for them as an "emergency in early 2010", then had to make a half dozen phone calls to get our 125.00$ for lawn mowing :/ Stopped working for them after that one time.

PSI managment basically has the same exact story as level1


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

What ever happened to good business? My company will survive with or without Level1, but how can one sleep at night knowing their kids are eating because daddy's a thief?


----------



## BearsLand (Jan 4, 2012)

When I started reading this forum, I knew I had to join the site and post as Level 1 had caused me quite a headache! 

We did work for Level 1 this past spring (2011) at an idle Exxon/Mobil site. Sent them all the pictures, etc they required. Never got paid. Since then, their phones have been disconnected, emails arent returned, and post office said they moved with no forwarding address.

We stopped services when they wouldnt return our phone calls... since then someone took over the location but no idea who.

How did everyone else contact them to get paid? I havent found any useful leads with a number etc of someone higher up. I tried calling Exxon corporate and they had no idea what I was talking about.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## jeffp636 (Oct 19, 2008)

There needs to be a contractor site or a thread to warn contractors of who not to work for like the customers have the BBB


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

I threw away their file after 9 months of that crap. Tax write-off. Networking is the key to avoiding these types of folks. There IS a guy on here that somehow got the address for the owner's house and posted the google earth picture on here. It showed all his plows by the garage.. Unlocked.. Unattended...


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Exxon Mobil debacle is run through FM Facility Maintenance in Hartfort Connecticut. If Level One isn't paying you, I assure you FM isn't paying them. That stuff definitely trickles down.
As for Level One, isn't one of their high level people John Chalmers? He used to own Marie Chalmers snow plowing back in the day. Pretty sure the name change was due to payment issues but guessing others on here know better than me. He was based in Mass.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

That's where the google maps home was located...


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

they pay fine about 30days, late but if you do all there bs paper work and phone call, you should get paid!


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I had the same story to tell.. All of a sudden one day their phones were disconnected and emails were getting kicked back to me. The main phone number on their website was even coming through as disconnected.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Kouski;1496083 said:


> I wish I had the same story to tell.. All of a sudden one day their phones were disconnected and emails were getting kicked back to me. The main phone number on their website was even coming through as disconnected.


According to BBB there out of business


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

them scumbags owe me a couple of thousand $ i use to there exxon and there sigh cover up ******** then one day i couldnt get in touch with anyone over there 
I HEARD THAT THEY MIGHT OF STARTED A NEW COMPANY ON THE WEST COAST THIS IS FROM LAST YEAR I THINKING OF PUTTING A LIEN ON THE PROPERTY OR WRITING A LETTER TO EXXON {LOL}


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Do I have to do ALL The Work for You Guy's ? 

Step # 1
Present Company 
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...ReadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed=&FEIN=260385283

# 2
There Latest State Corp. Filings
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/CorpSearchFormList.asp?SearchType=E
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/get_pdf.asp?pdftype=.pdf
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/get_pdf.asp?pdftype=.pdf
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/get_pdf.asp?pdftype=.pdf

On March 14, 2012 , He moved the Corp. " Legal Address " to a UPS / Mailbox Etc. Store 
http://www2.theupsstorelocal.com/2794/index.htm

With a Little more digging on the State Corp. web site
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/corpsearchinput.asp
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/corpsearch/CorpSearchEntityList.asp?ReadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed=
It looks like Daddy's and His Auto Business is still around 
http://corp.sec.state.ma.us/corp/co...ReadFromDB=True&UpdateAllowed=&FEIN=043276766
Belgrade Automotive , 46 Belgrade Avenue , Roslindale , Ma.
When You use Google Street View , it shows 9 P/U with plows and sanders squeezed onto the lot ? ( Ps. There are still Green Leaves on the trees ? )

Bandit


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Something else I just ran across
This web site shows Level 1 as a " Foreign Corporation " in Mass. from Florida in May of 2010
With a John Chalmers as resident agent in Florida
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Massachusetts/Dedham/level-1-maintenance-inc/66370359.aspx

John Chalmers runs 
North American Maintence Co. Inc. out of Clearwater , Fl
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Clearwater/north-american-maintenance-co-inc/66586966.aspx

From Ripoff Report 
Who was C.S.P. Solution ? Someone is claiming that is Leval 1's prior name 
http://www.ripoffreport.com/landsca...ance/level-1-maintenance-kristin-ca-56ede.htm
Bandit
( and I am going to bed , this being retired is really tiring )


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

Good work!

Let's storm the place with pitchforks!


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

John Chalmers owns North American Maintenance Company in Florida. 727-953-9899. They are still answering the phones here. It apepars they were running the same clients through both offices but pretending they were different companies. This is a fraud that runs much deeper than anyone realizes.


----------

